# Med's That Make Your Rhom Grow



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Has anyone on this site had any experience with some med that you can give your rhom to kill a parasite that supposedly makes your rhom grow faster. If not does anyone have any tips or things that do help with it?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You must be talking about "Prazipro" for internal parasites... piranhas in the wild usually have parasites and they can get huge... you need more than that to make your fish grow but certainly killing parasites (if any) should help... great filtration, great water conditions, frecuent partial water changes, varied diet is the way to go...


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

That could be it. I was just wondering because they say the fish shows no sign of having it. If I can kill them off he will eat and grow better. I have kept his water good, he is actually a Gibbus I suppose but still. Want to dose them just in case they do have it


----------

